# HS17 Genie 2 has been a nightmare! Anyone else experience this???



## Rockywwf (Aug 21, 2006)

My HS17 (Genie 2) has been installed for just shy of 2 weeks. In CT we have a company DTV subs to do their installs (for whatever it's worth). You never know who is going to show up but I can tell you the all do not have the same amount of training and definitely do not have the same work ethic and pride in their work as each other...but I'm getting off track. So what I am experiencing is the old HDMI cable not compatible...bla bla bla as well as freezing, "Pink Screen of Death" and audio drops. Now I had the latest and greatest Genie prior to this with a C61K client hooked to my LG 4K TV. I had these issues when I 1st had the 4K clients and a new dish installed last November and had many service calls to slowly correct over time. It was never 100% fixed but went from happening 60% of the time to 90% of the time. With the HS17 I also have a new issue. When I change from one channel I have been watching to another I get a blank black screen and no audio. I have to reset the client which sometimes corrects it and other times I have to reset the HS17 and the clients. 2 days ago I fought with this particular issue for an hour then finally gave up and just walked away. Hours later when I turned the TV on I didn't have the problem. I would say 8 out of 10 times I sitdown to watch TV I have one of the issues above. Has anyone else experienced this? Any suggestions on a fix I could do so I don't have to get them back out to my house again?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

genie 2 + wireless system nearly unwatchable

There are others also


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

I'm not seeing the issues you've posted and I have two C61K's, two C41W-100's and a C41-700. The biggest grip I have is that when changing channels that are sent in different resolutions the clients act like you have native turned on and want to resync. The new channel banner will come on, then goes away and then back on.


----------



## jstewart0131 (Jul 30, 2015)

The only issues so far with my setup has been with RVU incompatibility introduced with the 0x0D80 firmware that was first released with the HS17 Genie 2 and now runs on all Genie DVRs. I have two CK61K's currently. The intermittent audio drop issue seems to have gone away but I haven't checked the firmware version of those units lately to see if there was a change.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Rockywwf said:


> My HS17 ... Any suggestions on a fix I could do so I don't have to get them back out to my house again?


concentrate on HDMI/HDCP negotiation:

try native off;

check LG input if it support HDMI 2.0 and HDCP 2.2 specs
post FW versions of DVR,mini and TV


----------



## Grafixguy (Mar 15, 2008)

I've noticed the delay and black screen when changing channels but it's not so bad that it bothers me. Also, went back to 30SLIP from 30SKIP because the delay there was really bad.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

jimmie57 said:


> _genie 2 + wireless system nearly unwatchable_
> 
> There are others also


See how easy that makes it to find info?

Rich


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

P Smith said:


> concentrate on HDMI/HDCP negotiation:
> 
> try native off;
> 
> ...


I am liking "merciful Pete"! Good post!

Rich


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

Grafixguy said:


> I've noticed the delay and black screen when changing channels but it's not so bad that it bothers me. *Also, went back to 30SLIP from 30SKIP because the delay there was really bad.*


That's settling, I couldn't put up with that.

Rich


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

I’d like to know exactly how your system is setup and wired. And if there is a AV receiver in the mix. If other hdmi cables have been tried... and have you tried simply turning the client off then back on. And what settings are you using in the client, native on off, etc...


----------



## Rockywwf (Aug 21, 2006)

P Smith said:


> concentrate on HDMI/HDCP negotiation:
> 
> try native off;
> 
> ...


Sorry I was away for the weekend and didn't have a chance to post this info till today.

Native is off
My TV is the OLED65E7P (2017) has 2.2 support. Deep Color is also off on this input
My Genie2 is @ 0xd80
My C61K is @ 0xa35
TV is @ 03.60.15


----------



## Rockywwf (Aug 21, 2006)

inkahauts said:


> I'd like to know exactly how your system is setup and wired. And if there is a AV receiver in the mix. If other hdmi cables have been tried... and have you tried simply turning the client off then back on. And what settings are you using in the client, native on off, etc...


AV Receiver not in the mix; direct from client to TV
I have tried the original DTV provided HDMI and I (foolishly) have a MONSTER HDMI cable attached. I also tried a Monoprice 2.2 compliant cable. All the same results. Yesterday it was unwatchable for about and hour of fighting and resetting everything.

As posted above:
Native is off
My TV is the OLED65E7P (2017) has 2.2 support. Deep Color is also off on this input
My Genie2 is @ 0xd80
My C61K is @ 0xa35
TV is @ 03.60.15


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

I would try exclude 4k/UHD negotiation [temporary at least] eg does set c61k output to 1080i only


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

Rockywwf said:


> AV Receiver not in the mix; direct from client to TV
> I have tried the original DTV provided HDMI and I (foolishly) have a MONSTER HDMI cable attached. I also tried a Monoprice 2.2 compliant cable. All the same results. Yesterday it was unwatchable for about and hour of fighting and resetting everything.
> 
> As posted above:
> ...


Question:
Your signature says you have 3 TVs and your OP says you have 3 clients.
You do not mention any problems with your other setups ?

Is this problem happening when you watch a 4k channel and then change to a different resolution channel ?


----------



## Rockywwf (Aug 21, 2006)

HS17 does not connect to any TV. I have 2 4K sets and one 1080p set. The 4K set in my bedroom is barely used right now so I can’t say but my kids watch the 1080 set with the C61K client do experience the same thing as I do on the main LG TV. Issue happens on all channels, SD, HD and 4K.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

Rockywwf said:


> HS17 does not connect to any TV. I have 2 4K sets and one 1080p set. The 4K set in my bedroom is barely used right now so I can't say but my kids watch the 1080 set with the C61K client do experience the same thing as I do on the main LG TV. Issue happens on all channels, SD, HD and 4K.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Have you called them to come out and see what they can do, swap it for another one ?
If it is happening on 3 TV setups it is definitely the HS17 or something before the HS17 causing the problems.


----------



## compnurd (Apr 23, 2007)

May want to turn Deep Color on


----------



## Rockywwf (Aug 21, 2006)

jimmie57 said:


> Have you called them to come out and see what they can do, swap it for another one ?
> If it is happening on 3 TV setups it is definitely the HS17 or something before the HS17 causing the problems.


Tried twice to contact the installer (that is their policy) but he has not called me back. I will call the main number today. My only issue is time. Very very busy lately and no one is home till later on at night.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rockywwf (Aug 21, 2006)

compnurd said:


> May want to turn Deep Color on


Directv does not support.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

Rockywwf said:


> *AV Receiver not in the mix; direct from client to TV*
> I have tried the original DTV provided HDMI and I (foolishly) have a MONSTER HDMI cable attached. I also tried a Monoprice 2.2 compliant cable. All the same results. Yesterday it was unwatchable for about and hour of fighting and resetting everything.
> 
> As posted above:
> ...


So you use the LG set for sound? How is that? My Sammys...I tried to use them for sound, gave up, they're pretty bad. LG better?

Rich


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

Rockywwf said:


> Tried twice to contact the installer (that is their policy) but he has not called me back. I will call the main number today. My only issue is time. Very very busy lately and no one is home till later on at night.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The sub contractor does not want you to call the main number of DTV because they get a mark against them. If you call the sub contractor then DTV does not know about it.


----------



## Rockywwf (Aug 21, 2006)

Rich said:


> So you use the LG set for sound? How is that? My Sammys...I tried to use them for sound, gave up, they're pretty bad. LG better?
> 
> Rich


When I am getting good audio from my LG it is unbelievable. LG's new E series have improved audio for the 2017 over the 2016 models.


----------



## Rockywwf (Aug 21, 2006)

jimmie57 said:


> The sub contractor does not want you to call the main number of DTV because they get a mark against them. If you call the sub contractor then DTV does not know about it.


Oh absolutely but I guess he just doesn't care because he's not calling back.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

Rockywwf said:


> When I am getting good audio from my LG it is unbelievable. LG's new E series have improved audio for the 2017 over the 2016 models.


Huh. Gotta be a first! Thanx. I had hoped to get rid of all my large speakers when I bought the new sets, that's not gonna happen.

Rich


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

Rockywwf said:


> Oh absolutely but I guess he just doesn't care because he's not calling back.


Call Retention and tell them what you're going thru. I would.

Rich


----------



## compnurd (Apr 23, 2007)

Rockywwf said:


> Directv does not support.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes they do In fact you need that on to enable HDR on that port.. Samsung TV's have the same option


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

compnurd said:


> Yes they do


HDR ? that would be first time it reveled on the site 
care to show samples: channels, shows ?


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

P Smith said:


> HDR ? that would be first time it reveled on the site
> care to show samples: channels, shows ?


Pictures? Videos? 

Rich


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

pictures, especially with info from DVR and TV


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

P Smith said:


> pictures, especially with info from DVR and TV


Hope they're as good as your egg pictures, I enjoyed them.

Rich


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Rich said:


> Hope they're as good as your egg pictures, I enjoyed them.
> 
> Rich


duh ? "my egg" ? damn ! not plural ? poor me


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

P Smith said:


> duh ? "my egg" ? damn ! not plural ? poor me


Here's a link to your pictures, refresh your memory: Peeling Hard Boiled Eggs
Go to post #33 and look at your most excellent pictures.

Rich


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

it was a joke ...


----------



## compnurd (Apr 23, 2007)

In the new software that is testing. There is a test HDR screen on the C61k


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

compnurd said:


> In the new software that is testing. There is a test HDR screen on the C61k


it would be interesting to see the screenshot ...


----------



## wilbur_the_goose (Aug 16, 2006)

To the OP: 
Some ideas - 
1. Are your clients wired or wireless? If wireless, try to run a cable.
2. HDMI cables can be a pain in the [email protected]@. Try another brand of certified cable, and make sure it's as short as possible.


----------



## compnurd (Apr 23, 2007)

P Smith said:


> it would be interesting to see the screenshot ...


You can check out the CE forums for it


----------



## ejbvt (Aug 14, 2011)

For what it's worth, what you're describing is the experience I had with a client on a non-HS17. CLIENTS SUCK. It's a flawed, buggy, terrible system that doesn't work. The more they push it, the more it falls over. To everyone considering a HS17, hold onto your HR44/HR54 and HR2x for dear life. Forget about 4K, it's not worth it.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

ejbvt said:


> For what it's worth, what you're describing is the experience I had with a client on a non-HS17. CLIENTS SUCK. It's a flawed, buggy, terrible system that doesn't work. The more they push it, the more it falls over. To everyone considering a HS17, hold onto your HR44/HR54 and HR2x for dear life. Forget about 4K, it's not worth it.


Refreshing opinions. I've never had a mini...have little interest in D*'s 4K morass.

Rich


----------



## ejbvt (Aug 14, 2011)

Rich said:


> Refreshing opinions. I've never had a mini...have little interest in D*'s 4K morass.
> 
> Rich


I had one once. I got it because I wanted to bring my AM21 channels into my bedroom without running more wire from my antenna. It was an apartment and I couldn't hide the wires in walls like I can now. The client worked well for a few weeks and I couldn't understand why people didn't like them. Then, one day, it wouldn't connect to the Genie. Then it did it again. Then it started to get slow. Then it basically stopped working. Nothing I did or Directv did would make it work right and I cancelled it and got an HDMI splitter, which is what I use to this day. 1 HR44 on 2 TVs. Saves $7/month since I never watch them at the same time. Drawback: I have to use the dreaded peanut remote in the bedroom to control the HR44 in the living room with RF. When I moved, the installer tried to push a client on me for my bedroom, telling me that the HDMI splitter wouldn't work. It was fun proving him wrong.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

ejbvt said:


> For what it's worth, what you're describing is the experience I had with a client on a non-HS17. CLIENTS SUCK. It's a flawed, buggy, terrible system that doesn't work. The more they push it, the more it falls over. To everyone considering a HS17, hold onto your HR44/HR54 and HR2x for dear life. Forget about 4K, it's not worth it.


And yet I have never experienced your issues and neither have most people.. mine work all the time.

The was obviously a sound issue in the 4K one but it seems they finally got that fixed, and it was on certain tvs it seemed.


----------



## ejbvt (Aug 14, 2011)

inkahauts said:


> And yet I have never experienced your issues and neither have most people.. mine work all the time.
> 
> The was obviously a sound issue in the 4K one but it seems they finally got that fixed, and it was on certain tvs it seemed.


"Neither have most people" - have you read the forums?


----------



## Rockywwf (Aug 21, 2006)

wilbur_the_goose said:


> To the OP:
> Some ideas -
> 1. Are your clients wired or wireless? If wireless, try to run a cable.
> 2. HDMI cables can be a pain in the [email protected]@. Try another brand of certified cable, and make sure it's as short as possible.


They are wired. I have an overpriced Monster HDMI after trying the DTV cable and a Monoprice cable. I've tried different ports and even different TV's. Still the same. I do have Mastec/Directv coming tomorrow to see what they can do but I have little faith in them. Mastec's techs really are not that good from my experiences with them.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## slice1900 (Feb 14, 2013)

ejbvt said:


> "Neither have most people" - have you read the forums?


Who's going to come to a forum to post "everything is working great for me!" People post about problems, not successes.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

and many of them posting here how it should works...


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

ejbvt said:


> I had one once. I got it because I wanted to bring my AM21 channels into my bedroom without running more wire from my antenna. It was an apartment and I couldn't hide the wires in walls like I can now. The client worked well for a few weeks and I couldn't understand why people didn't like them. Then, one day, it wouldn't connect to the Genie. Then it did it again. Then it started to get slow. Then it basically stopped working. Nothing I did or Directv did would make it work right and I cancelled it and got an HDMI splitter, which is what I use to this day. 1 HR44 on 2 TVs. Saves $7/month since I never watch them at the same time. Drawback: I have to use the dreaded peanut remote in the bedroom to control the HR44 in the living room with RF. When I moved, the installer tried to push a client on me for my bedroom, telling me that the HDMI splitter wouldn't work. It was fun proving him wrong.


I've never paid attention to the non-DVR receivers, don't even know what they're properly called. IIRC, I did buy a couple when I started out with D* but then I found the DVRs (Replay TV, was that what D* used in 2002?) and got rid of the receivers. I can see where some folks might benefit from having a 17, but...

Rich


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

inkahauts said:


> *And yet I have never experienced your issues and neither have most people.. mine work all the time. *
> 
> The was obviously a sound issue in the 4K one but it seems they finally got that fixed, and it was on certain tvs it seemed.


But you know exactly what you're doing, that's quite different from the good folks who come here looking for help. This should be said over and over, I think.

Rich


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

ejbvt said:


> "Neither have most people" - have you read the forums?


Gotta remember, all we hear are complaints. We also have to listen when someone says they've never had such problems, that tells us our problems aren't unsolvable.

Rich


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

Rockywwf said:


> They are wired. I have an overpriced Monster HDMI after trying the DTV cable and a Monoprice cable. I've tried different ports and even different TV's. Still the same. I do have Mastec/Directv coming tomorrow to see what they can do but I have little faith in them. Mastec's techs really are not that good from my experiences with them.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I saw a writeup about a new ~$125 HDMI cable that actually might be worth the money. Interesting article, I'll try to find a link. I get a lot of stuff on my phone, I read it, delete it and can't remember where it came from. Let me look...gotta love Google...here's the link: This $120 HDMI cable claims to make your picture better... and it does

Might be worth the money. Might not. If I could see a reason to buy it...

Rich


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

slice1900 said:


> Who's going to come to a forum to post "everything is working great for me!" People post about problems, not successes.


Somebody has to tell us they don't have the problem we see, that does help. Troubleshooting properly demands information, I think.

Rich


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Rich said:


> I saw a writeup about a new ~$125 HDMI cable that actually might be worth the money. Interesting article, I'll try to find a link. I get a lot of stuff on my phone, I read it, delete it and can't remember where it came from. Let me look...gotta love Google...here's the link: This $120 HDMI cable claims to make your picture better... and it does
> 
> Might be worth the money. Might not. If I could see a reason to buy it...
> 
> Rich


you're missed slight concern, what would be huge issue for TV shows


> It's not clear how well the chip's algorithms would treat something more stylized, such as _Cuphead_ or more purely geometric such as _Tetris. _The same questions linger for the console user interfaces, much less streaming media and cartoons. If the effect of the anti-aliasing is unsatisfactory in these contexts, the cable is a little awkward.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

P Smith said:


> you're missed slight concern, what would be huge issue for TV shows


You might expand on that opinion, not sure what you mean. I know little about HDMI except how to plug the cables in.

Rich


----------



## 1953 (Feb 7, 2006)

ejbvt said:


> I had one once. I got it because I wanted to bring my AM21 channels into my bedroom without running more wire from my antenna. It was an apartment and I couldn't hide the wires in walls like I can now. The client worked well for a few weeks and I couldn't understand why people didn't like them. Then, one day, it wouldn't connect to the Genie. Then it did it again. Then it started to get slow. Then it basically stopped working. Nothing I did or Directv did would make it work right and I cancelled it and got an HDMI splitter, which is what I use to this day. 1 HR44 on 2 TVs. Saves $7/month since I never watch them at the same time. Drawback: I have to use the dreaded peanut remote in the bedroom to control the HR44 in the living room with RF. When I moved, the installer tried to push a client on me for my bedroom, telling me that the HDMI splitter wouldn't work. It was fun proving him wrong.


We have a HR44 in the living room and a client in the master bedroom. The client works perfectly with the optional lite DTV remote. Coordinates perfectly with the 44.


----------



## 1953 (Feb 7, 2006)

Rich said:


> I saw a writeup about a new ~$125 HDMI cable that actually might be worth the money. Interesting article, I'll try to find a link. I get a lot of stuff on my phone, I read it, delete it and can't remember where it came from. Let me look...gotta love Google...here's the link: This $120 HDMI cable claims to make your picture better... and it does
> 
> Might be worth the money. Might not. If I could see a reason to buy it...
> 
> Rich


Brand please. Monoprice HDMI's have been good to me.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

1953 said:


> Brand please. Monoprice HDMI's have been good to me.


it's GAMING gadget !


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

1953 said:


> Brand please. Monoprice HDMI's have been good to me.


The brand is in the link...did you read the link? If I read it correctly it might not be good for "normal" TV watching. But how to know that for sure? Somebody has to buy them and test them...Pete?

Rich


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

yeah, thanks, but no way !


----------



## Rockywwf (Aug 21, 2006)

Well they sent out a guy who had already been to my house. Same guy who hooked my Optimum cable line into the Directv system. Anyways he was less than thrilled to be there. It was almost as if I was putting him out. So he had zero clue what to do. I showed him video clips of a few of the issues I was having and he said my HDMI isn’t compatible. I said I have had 4 different branded HDMI’s and tried different ports on different TVs...next. He ended up swapping my down stairs client with my upstairs client (???) and swapped out the splitter and re-cripped the ends. He said that should work and he left. I checked his new splitter out. On of the wires fell off when I touched it so I had to screw it on. Only issue I had last night was the picture froze 3 times for a few seconds while I was watching a show. I’ll see how it goes tonight. Maybe he fixed it but very unprofessionally. They will be getting a call again about that. Oh and he never showed me a badge which is policy. I know he didn’t just steal an AT&T truck but just showing he wasn’t very professional. 

To be cont...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

Yeah not professional. Did he leave you his direct line when he installed it? If so that may be why...

Could easily be one of the cables had a bad end. But the swapping of the boxes... either he was being dumb, or wanted to see if the issues followed a box.


----------



## texasbrit (Aug 9, 2006)

As you say, people who don't have problems don't post.
For me, my three clients work fine (two wired, one wireless)


----------



## Rockywwf (Aug 21, 2006)

inkahauts said:


> Yeah not professional. Did he leave you his direct line when he installed it? If so that may be why...
> 
> Could easily be one of the cables had a bad end. But the swapping of the boxes... either he was being dumb, or wanted to see if the issues followed a box.


Gave me zero info like they are supposed to. Last night my basement TV couldn't get a signal. Said some BS about the TV not being a 4K set. I'll have to call customer retention again when I have a chance.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## djmaxwell (Jun 24, 2010)

ejbvt said:


> Drawback: I have to use the dreaded peanut remote in the bedroom to control the HR44 in the living room with RF.


You could always use the app for a remote.


----------



## tegelad (Nov 16, 2006)

I had my first "issue" with the HS17 on Sunday. I setup 7 concurrent recording of NFL games (2 local and 5 700 channel and after about 2-3 hours I started to watch one of the actively recorded streams .... and I actually was able to watch four 30 second pushes sit there for 14 seconds on the wired C61K ... no joke ... I checked later when 5 then 3 streams were recording on the C41W and as the streams went "down" ...

Now I called and asked if they had a soft/safe procedure for rebooting the headless server, and the support folks were like ... uhhh truck roll ...

Now the nice DirecTV old timer came in and said why did they send "you" a beta device instead of the HR54 ... I attempted to replicate the issue, but it didn't occur again (it responded normally).

I am setup now where I can send a report if I get it to replicate, so I will sit and wait until Sunday to see if that is the case.

The device since Sunday has been "picking" speed and providing good remote to display latency since then, and wierdly enough my slingbox 500 <> C41W was faster then the HR24 I had before ...

I also found out that AT&T has pulled all training from the field guys. Apparantly, ATT wanted to save money and stated that the HS17 did not need any special field work it would just magically work.

Anyways ... that is an update from someone who had an HR44+HR24 who converted to the HS17-C61K-C41W


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

Huh? Honestly, not sure what exactly you mean. Sounds like you hit skip four times and it took 14 seconds to happen. But then, what do you mean by the other? No streams record ever on a client. And what exactly went down? Did it stop reocrding, or did the client just stop working.

The hs17 isn’t in beta, he’s not well informed if he said that.

And there is a very easy way to reboot the hs17 and or the clients. Hit the red button on the side of the clients or the hs17. That will reboot each device individually. When you do this on a hs17 obviously you will have all recordings break while boots. It should begin recording whatever was interrupted once it’s done rebooting though.


----------



## Rockywwf (Aug 21, 2006)

tegelad said:


> I had my first "issue" with the HS17 on Sunday. I setup 7 concurrent recording of NFL games (2 local and 5 700 channel and after about 2-3 hours I started to watch one of the actively recorded streams .... and I actually was able to watch four 30 second pushes sit there for 14 seconds on the wired C61K ... no joke ... I checked later when 5 then 3 streams were recording on the C41W and as the streams went "down" ...
> 
> Now I called and asked if they had a soft/safe procedure for rebooting the headless server, and the support folks were like ... uhhh truck roll ...
> 
> ...


I was told the same about the training from the tech that initially installed the unit. He said the techs really have no idea how to set it up or even pull down the software updates that are necessary upon install. 15 year Directv customer, since AT&T took over the product and customer care has taken a nosedive. I have another tech coming out today, 2nd one this week.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

Rockywwf said:


> I was told the same about the training from the tech that initially installed the unit. He said the techs really have no idea how to set it up or even pull down the software updates that are necessary upon install. 15 year Directv customer, since AT&T took over the product and customer care has taken a nosedive. I have another tech coming out today, 2nd one this week.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Then your tech should watch the training video that they have available that shows them the install process.


----------



## slice1900 (Feb 14, 2013)

Didn't someone post a link to that training video a while back? Maybe Rockywwf can watch it and show the installer how its done...sometimes you have to take matters into your own hands to get things done right


----------



## johnrmont (Oct 5, 2017)

I've had my HR17 for a bit over 2 weeks now and overall I like it. I previously had a HR54 + two HR24's. I liked that I had 200 program capacity and used 90+ percent of those programs. 
Unfortunately now that I have the HR17 I only have 100 program capacity!! 
Nobody knew anything about that when I ordered that nor does anyone that I've talked to (and I've talked to numerous reps and tech reps at DTV.
Does anyone have a solution to this? If I had known in advance I wouldn't have gotten this new piece of equipment.

Thanks for your thoughts!


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

All I can say is it’s the one true major problem with it imho. If you do not need 100 or more it’s an excellent machine. If you do, it’s not the right answer.


----------



## patmurphey (Dec 21, 2006)

It's sort of sad, Hoppers went from 96 timers to 200 with a simple firmware upgrade. Why not Genies?


----------



## Rockywwf (Aug 21, 2006)

Rockywwf said:


> I was told the same about the training from the tech that initially installed the unit. He said the techs really have no idea how to set it up or even pull down the software updates that are necessary upon install. 15 year Directv customer, since AT&T took over the product and customer care has taken a nosedive. I have another tech coming out today, 2nd one this week.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ok so the tech came out and i pretty much had to tell him what to do. He checked the feed from my dish and said it was excellent. Went to the splitter that was replaced by another tech this past Sunday and said all the connections were loose. He tightened them all up and said that will fix the issue. I told him I bet it won't and i believe it is the junk clients Directv put out. I've changed TV's, I've changed DVRs, I never changed the clients. My issues, the same issues, didn't start till November when they upgraded me to 4K and installed the clients. Last night after the tech left problems still there. This morning my wife couldn't even get the box to work, I had to reset it again. I will be calling Directv back again today. Last call customer retention said one more tech visit (yesterday) and I am escalated to top priority and everything (supposedly) changes. And so the saga continues...


----------



## slice1900 (Feb 14, 2013)

patmurphey said:


> It's sort of sad, Hoppers went from 96 timers to 200 with a simple firmware upgrade. Why not Genies?


I'm sure it would be equally easy to do with the Genie. Perhaps the number of people who run into that limit is too small for them to prioritize addressing it.


----------



## chumbley (Jun 23, 2004)

To add my early experiences to the thread...

New HS17 install today. I have 5 x C61-100 and 1 x C61K clients. Also installed a 4TB external drive. No issues, but it's still early. I do need to get my DTV iPhone App to recognize the new setup.

Tech knew the system well, flew threw the install with no issues.


----------



## tegelad (Nov 16, 2006)

It took nearly one minute of freeze time with it roughly being 14 seconds between each button push. The expectation is you push the button four times and roughly a few seconds later with observable fast forwarding it advances two minutes into the programming. What happened was 14 second pause advancement, pause 14 more seconds (repeat times number of pushes).

As for the beta commentary, the gentleman stated that this device was the first device that the field tech's had zero training on. He stated every other device all the way back before the HR20 they received training on. It has been cut by ATT management to save money, since everything is client based, so therefore there was no need.

As for the red button reset, I am aware of it; however, on most of the receivers there was an admin/menu option that allowed you to safely and sanely reset the device (i.e. like running a shutdown or reboot command on a computer). I specifically asked if there was a way via a client or a web page or a specific button sequence on the device that would execute things in a safe manner.

They did provide me an ability to file a report via the DVR if the event occurs (which I will be testing for this Sunday), and I know they did something to the receiver because the channel changed without me touching the receiver.



inkahauts said:


> Huh? Honestly, not sure what exactly you mean. Sounds like you hit skip four times and it took 14 seconds to happen. But then, what do you mean by the other? No streams record ever on a client. And what exactly went down? Did it stop reocrding, or did the client just stop working.
> 
> The hs17 isn't in beta, he's not well informed if he said that.
> 
> And there is a very easy way to reboot the hs17 and or the clients. Hit the red button on the side of the clients or the hs17. That will reboot each device individually. When you do this on a hs17 obviously you will have all recordings break while boots. It should begin recording whatever was interrupted once it's done rebooting though.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

First, that is weird, and not normal with those delays. If it doesn’t go suspect there is a cabling or hardware or router issue.

I honestly don’t fully believe him about the training since we have seen the video for the training on this as well as the documentation for the training on the hs17. And it’s very simple and short. I am under the impression that stuff gets posted for all, and I wonder if his location just decided to not tell everyone to check it out. Very odd imho.

Red button reset and a menu reboot have the same affect and you do not need to worry about it on a genie. There was a time it was very much preferred to use the menu but the genies at some point where altered and we where told it’s really no different now, RBR all you like. 

With that said, you can reboot the hs17 through the menus. It is still there, on all receivers that are hd actually. It’s in the same place it was before, in settings... you just get to chose to either reboot that location, or reboot everything, which means the hs17 as well, when you select restart or whatever it’s labeled in the main menu. Just be careful, there is also the reset everything option as has always been there for DVRs as well, and that like with any other DVR erases everything.

It’s possible the resent the authorization code, but that’s about all they could do. I will be interested to see if you have issues again...


----------



## Grafixguy (Mar 15, 2008)

The only unacceptable delays I've found are with fast forwarding with 30SKIP enabled. I went back to 30SLIP.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

Are you saying the delay was longer than slip takes? That’s amazingingly slow if that’s the case.


----------



## Grafixguy (Mar 15, 2008)

Exactly what I'm saying. I don't like SLIP but it works without any great delay. SKIP just sits there for what seems like an eternity.

Again, not a huge deal.


----------



## wilbur_the_goose (Aug 16, 2006)

FWIW, I've had mine for a couple of months and only have an issue when I have > 5 recordings starting, and even then, the delay is only a few seconds.

My biggest gripe is the same I had with my HR24 - the frigging NFL Sunday Ticket red button prompt. I wish I could disable the NFL ST "features".

PS - all my clients are wired.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

Grafixguy said:


> Exactly what I'm saying. I don't like SLIP but it works without any great delay. SKIP just sits there for what seems like an eternity.
> 
> Again, not a huge deal.


That is snot normal or expected behavior in any way. Mine takes roughly .5 seconds longer than on a genie itself, which I figure may be the client, but 1/2 a second is not a long delay, it's not even an issue. Something is wrong there, the question is what. I'd suggest trying skip again once in a while to see if there has been any change. Odd that is your only issue as well. What client are you using?


----------



## Rockywwf (Aug 21, 2006)

Well I was escalated so that only the "best" tech will come out to my house again today. I was guaranteed by my "case manager" that the issue will be resolved. I need to get something out of this for all the troubles. I'll report back on their findings...if any.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

inkahauts said:


> Are you saying the delay was longer than slip takes? That's amazingingly slow if that's the case.


That happens on my 24s and the 44. If I use the HR that recorded the content it's usually fine but when I try an HR that is in a different room I have problems, this is new to me.

Rich


----------



## Grafixguy (Mar 15, 2008)

inkahauts said:


> Mine takes roughly .5 seconds longer than on a genie itself


That's the thing here. I had an HR44 before the HS17 and it worked flawlessly on that. Now with the HS17 I'm using nothing but clients. I have two C61Ks and two C41Ws. The wireless clients don't get used much but the two wired 4K clients are in my den and bedroom.


----------



## Rockywwf (Aug 21, 2006)

Rockywwf said:


> Well I was escalated so that only the "best" tech will come out to my house again today. I was guaranteed by my "case manager" that the issue will be resolved. I need to get something out of this for all the troubles. I'll report back on their findings...if any.


They replaced the clients yesterday and this morning the same issues. Now I'm convinced it's a software issue with the clients. I'm wondering if turning native on will help? I asked the "best" tech they sent about the native setting and he never heard of it. Ok...I guess I'll be calling back today.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Rockywwf said:


> I'm wondering if turning native on will help?


it would be easy task to check it by yourself


----------



## Rockywwf (Aug 21, 2006)

P Smith said:


> it would be easy task to check it by yourself


I will change the setting but will still be calling my case manager to report I got a noob instead of the "best" tech who came out.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

Rockywwf said:


> I will change the setting but will still be calling my case manager to report I got a noob instead of the "best" tech who came out.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


When you set Native to ON,
Go into the resolutions area and set the 720p, 1080i, 1080p if you do PPVs and the 4k. Do not check the 480i and 480p settings.
I have always found that the 480 being checked slows things down a lot.

When Native is set to ON, your receiver will send the same signal to your TV that is sent to it from the satellite.
When Native is OFF you choose the resolution that is converted if necessary and then sent to your TV.
Some say their TV does a better job of scaling than the receivers do. Others say no. It is a personal choice.
Note: Your TV will change any signal it gets to the format that the TV is capable of before it is sent to the screen.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

jimmie57 said:


> It is a personal choice.


actually it's based on personal experience with different TV utilizing different scaler's chips and different FW


----------



## Rockywwf (Aug 21, 2006)

jimmie57 said:


> When you set Native to ON,
> Go into the resolutions area and set the 720p, 1080i, 1080p if you do PPVs and the 4k. Do not check the 480i and 480p settings.
> I have always found that the 480 being checked slows things down a lot.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the info. I'll try it for a day and see if that fixes the issue.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

Rockywwf said:


> Thanks for the info. I'll try it for a day and see if that fixes the issue.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I do not think the Native setting will cure your problem. Native OFF changes channels a tiny bit faster than ON.
Be sure to uncheck the 480 settings. Sometimes that seems to mess the timings up in the loop. Some TVs don't like them.

If it is now set to OFF, which resolution are you sending to the TV ?


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

Rockywwf said:


> I will change the setting but will still be calling my case manager to report I got a noob instead of the "best" tech who came out.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Might well have been the best installer they had. Serious, I am.

Rich


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

jimmie57 said:


> I do not think the Native setting will cure your problem. Native OFF changes channels a tiny bit faster than ON.
> Be sure to uncheck the 480 settings. Sometimes that seems to mess the timings up in the loop. Some TVs don't like them.
> 
> If it is now set to OFF, which resolution are you sending to the TV ?


I don't see any help for this, most of my HRs are acting up. That includes the 44.

Rich


----------



## west99999 (May 12, 2007)

Rockywwf said:


> Thanks for the info. I'll try it for a day and see if that fixes the issue.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You should just cancel your service. Tons of known issues with G2 and clients that a tech can't fix.


----------



## kram (Sep 3, 2006)

And this is precisely why I’m sticking with my HR44 and HR24s, even though I was due for an upgrade in July. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Hideftv (Dec 16, 2015)

I upgraded to a HS17 from a HR54 about 2 and a half weeks ago. I already had a C61K and a C41. I replaced a HR21 with a C51 also. The system has worked flawlessly so far. All of the clients are wired. I was apprehensive on upgrading at first, but so far I am glad I did. The HR21 was rarely used for recording anything and was getting pretty slow.


----------



## Rockywwf (Aug 21, 2006)

So it’s been a few days with the new clients. I only had 2 issues. 1 was the pink screen and the second was the ticking sound when I changed the channel. Once I changed it again both problems went away. I cancelled my follow up visit for tomorrow to give it a full week and see if I still have issues. When I set that up talking with the case manager I discussed the native setting that the tech never heard of. He suggested keeping it off and also recommended turning off HDMI control if it was on. He said he has had cases where shutting that off solved problems. It was on when I went to settings and is now off. I’m a little ticked that the case manager did not call me last night listen he was scheduled to and I had to talk to “Lynn” in India who took literally 20 minutes just to cancel my appointment. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

Rockywwf said:


> So it's been a few days with the new clients. I only had 2 issues. 1 was the pink screen and the second was the ticking sound when I changed the channel. Once I changed it again both problems went away. I cancelled my follow up visit for tomorrow to give it a full week and see if I still have issues. When I set that up talking with the case manager I discussed the native setting that the tech never heard of. *He suggested keeping it off and also recommended turning off HDMI control* if it was on. He said he has had cases where shutting that off solved problems. It was on when I went to settings and is now off. I'm a little ticked that the case manager did not call me last night listen he was scheduled to and I had to talk to "Lynn" in India who took literally 20 minutes just to cancel my appointment.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I had to do that, my good old Sony AVR did not play well with a new 4K set. Shut off the HDMI control and the problems went away. You will lose some functions if you shut it off. I never turned it back on, I switched to optical cables for sound and have stopped trying 4K AVRs. Much simpler, much more stable.

Rich


----------



## Rockywwf (Aug 21, 2006)

As some more time has gone buy my Case Manager sent us some HDMI wires because now my box in the bedroom which had previously never had any issues now is. I had 2 more instances of same issues on living room box and similar in basement a couple of times. Case Manager said I have 90 days to call back to case management. I’ll let another week go buy and just keep notes on my issues. Amazing how I never had any problems with Directv for almost 15 years but as soon as AT&T got a hold of them...nightmare!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

you have other simple way to check - get HDMI cable from good working STB to troubling one


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

Rockywwf said:


> As some more time has gone buy my Case Manager sent us some HDMI wires because now my box in the bedroom which had previously never had any issues now is. I had 2 more instances of same issues on living room box and similar in basement a couple of times. Case Manager said I have 90 days to call back to case management. I'll let another week go buy and just keep notes on my issues. Amazing how I never had any problems with Directv for almost 15 years but as soon as AT&T got a hold of them...nightmare!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Umm, what's with the 90 day thing? Hope that's an out for you and your 17 and you can go back to a more stable platform.

Rich


----------



## HuskerHarley (Feb 8, 2012)

Rockywwf said:


> As some more time has gone buy my Case Manager sent us some HDMI wires because now my box in the bedroom which had previously never had any issues now is. I had 2 more instances of same issues on living room box and similar in basement a couple of times. Case Manager said I have 90 days to call back to case management. I'll let another week go buy and just keep notes on my issues. Amazing how I never had any problems with Directv for almost 15 years but as soon as AT&T got a hold of them...nightmare!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Have yer problems been resolved fully?


----------



## Rockywwf (Aug 21, 2006)

I don't want to curse it but yes. All problems solved and in my opinion even better with the GUI update (minus re-training myself to get to certain things such as my recording queue).


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

I don’t believe the hs17 platform is unstable. I’ve been using it over a year now and it’s as stable as any genie for me.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

inkahauts said:


> I don't believe the hs17 platform is unstable. I've been using it over a year now and it's as stable as any genie for me.


I just went back into comittment. Had to get the monthly fee down, it was really disturbing me. I tried to cut the cord...I failed. Oh well...

Rich


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

inkahauts said:


> I don't believe the hs17 platform is unstable. I've been using it over a year now and it's as stable as any genie for me.


My 44 has always been "stable", except for the random crashes which an NR cured. Has to be the best DVR I've ever had...if only I could say that about its software.

Rich


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

You need a client to view your recordings from the hr44! You’d actually like that better than watching the hr44 itself. Might not be quite as quick but you’d get rid of that playbar...


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

inkahauts said:


> You need a client to view your recordings from the hr44! You'd actually like that better than watching the hr44 itself. Might not be quite as quick but you'd get rid of that playbar...


I use a 24-100 to view the 44. I like the 44, don't like the software. Shame such a good DVR has that SW.

Rich


----------



## Grafixguy (Mar 15, 2008)

I had a 44 for two years before upgrading to the HS17. It was directly connected my main TV. Never had an issue with it.

There are still things I miss, mostly the lightning fast FF with 30SKIP enabled, but I don't regret moving to the HS17 at all.


----------



## TK422 (Oct 22, 2017)

I was watching TV on Friday and my HS17 said it needed to be restarted. After a restart I got a 762 error. unable to read access card. After a couple reboots and card pulls it was still the same. I called DirectAT&TV and spent 45 minutes with tech support walking me through what I already knew and have done. then they determined I needed a new access(SIM) card. They transferred me to billing. the poor girl felt bad but I had been transferred to the wrong department. I ended up getting sent back to tech support (Philippines this time instead of India I believe) and when she got the idea that I am a tech myself and have gone thru this multiple times I was transferred to the wrong number. She finally sent me a new access card ( 1 1/2 hours total on the phone). I said multiple time make sure to send a SIM card, not the credit card size access cards. Both times they just read of the script and didn't know the HS17 has a SIM card and kept trying to tell me to put it chip down - picture up. The SIM is vertical and can only go in one way. 

We will see what arrives. The worst part it I am without TV for 3 to 5 business days until the new one arrives. The downside of having a server, when it goes down everything goes down.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

I’d unplug the entire thing from power over night and plug it all back in with the SIM card in and see if it works tomorrow..

And all access cards now I believe can have the SIM card punched out of them to fit into an hs17.


----------



## HuskerHarley (Feb 8, 2012)

I almost feel like flipping a coin...DTV Genie2 or DISH Hopper3?


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

TK422 said:


> I was watching TV on Friday and my HS17 said it needed to be restarted. After a restart I got a 762 error. unable to read access card. After a couple reboots and card pulls it was still the same. I called DirectAT&TV and spent 45 minutes with tech support walking me through what I already knew and have done. then they determined I needed a new access(SIM) card. They transferred me to billing. the poor girl felt bad but I had been transferred to the wrong department. I ended up getting sent back to tech support (Philippines this time instead of India I believe) and when she got the idea that I am a tech myself and have gone thru this multiple times I was transferred to the wrong number. She finally sent me a new access card ( 1 1/2 hours total on the phone). I said multiple time make sure to send a SIM card, not the credit card size access cards. Both times they just read of the script and didn't know the HS17 has a SIM card and kept trying to tell me to put it chip down - picture up. The SIM is vertical and can only go in one way.
> 
> We will see what arrives. The worst part it I am without TV for 3 to 5 business days until the new one arrives. *The downside of having a server, when it goes down everything goes down.*


What some of us have been saying from the git-go. That would happen to me on Super Bowl Sunday or during the World Series. This server thing is scary.

Rich


----------



## TermiNader (Jul 10, 2007)

Rich said:


> What some of us have been saying from the git-go. That would happen to me on Super Bowl Sunday or during the World Series. This server thing is scary.
> 
> Rich


Agreed. Single point of failure.

My experience has been 99.9999999999999999% uptime over 3-4 months so no concerns or issues there.

Sent from my Samsung S8+ using Tapatalk


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

HuskerHarley said:


> I almost feel like flipping a coin...DTV Genie2 or DISH Hopper3?


if no sport channels is your goal, then H3


----------



## patmurphey (Dec 21, 2006)

P Smith said:


> if *no* sport channels is your goal, then H3


"No" is quite an exaggeration...  But, the relative value of the Hopper3 is not.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

Except your pi and your dish and all your cabling and anyone with one tv.. then its no different than anything else....


----------



## sangs (Apr 2, 2008)

Genie 2 getting installed next week. Gave it and the Genie mini to me for free, plus knocked off $50 per month from my programming package for a couple years too. Too good to pass up with yet another 4k set entering the house.


----------



## WestDC (Feb 9, 2008)

sangs said:


> Genie 2 getting installed next week. Gave it and the Genie mini to me for free, plus knocked off $50 per month from my programming package for a couple years too. Too good to pass up with yet another 4k set entering the house.


Everyone has different needs and uses so I hope it hope you upgrade goes well enjoy


----------



## Rockywwf (Aug 21, 2006)

sangs said:


> Genie 2 getting installed next week. Gave it and the Genie mini to me for free, plus knocked off $50 per month from my programming package for a couple years too. Too good to pass up with yet another 4k set entering the house.


Good deal. My situation that started this whole thread has been fixed. Hopefully all the bugs have been worked out so you won't have any issues. Enjoy it!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sangs (Apr 2, 2008)

WestDC said:


> Everyone has different needs and uses so I hope it hope you upgrade goes well enjoy





Rockywwf said:


> Good deal. My situation that started this whole thread has been fixed. Hopefully all the bugs have been worked out so you won't have any issues. Enjoy it!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks you two. I hope it goes well also - obviously.


----------



## TK422 (Oct 22, 2017)

inkahauts said:


> I'd unplug the entire thing from power over night and plug it all back in with the SIM card in and see if it works tomorrow..
> 
> And all access cards now I believe can have the SIM card punched out of them to fit into an hs17.


I tried that but it didn't help. It wasn't reading the card.

The new card arrived today. It was a punch out like you suggested. I had it activated and running in just a few minutes.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

Wow. That’s amazing. Glad it worked out. But those things go bad almost never.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

inkahauts said:


> Wow. That's amazing. Glad it worked out. But those things go bad almost never.


Yeah. I've never had a bad access card. Amazing.

Rich


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

TK422 said:


> I tried that but it didn't help. It wasn't reading the card.
> 
> The new card arrived today. It was a punch out like you suggested. I had it activated and running in just a few minutes.


I have read that you can use a pencil eraser and gently rub the gold colored area of the card and this will clean it off. I did this once and it worked. It was several years ago.


----------



## TK422 (Oct 22, 2017)

jimmie57 said:


> I have read that you can use a pencil eraser and gently rub the gold colored area of the card and this will clean it off. I did this once and it worked. It was several years ago.


It was less than two months old so it wouldn't have a buildup that you could "erase". I remember doing that to Nintendo cartridges. 

We have thousands of phones at work and it is rare but SIM cards do go bad, usually when you are writing to them. Since my Server was asking for a restart it might have done an update and failed trying to write to the card.

Before I called to activate the new card I checked in setup and I was able to read the new card number which I wasn't able to with the old card.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

jimmie57 said:


> I have read that you can use a pencil eraser and gently rub the gold colored area of the card and this will clean it off. I did this once and it worked. It was several years ago.


nay 
it always not recommend using abrasive materials on contacts like SIM/smart/credit cards/DIMM/SODIMM/etc - gold plated contacts has very thin layer of gold what easily damaging by "erasers" material
rubbing alcohol is enough


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

Rich said:


> Yeah. I've never had a bad access card. Amazing.
> 
> Rich


I've seen it a couple times, but very rare....


----------



## Ron feigen (Jan 15, 2018)

Hi

for those that has HS17/G2 issue.... have they been resolved? I am looking at getting an HS17 and C61


----------



## carl6 (Nov 16, 2005)

"Issue" - seems to be widely variable based on individual experiences. I have an HS17 that has been in use for over a year, and I am not experiencing anything that I consider an issue. I'm running two C61K clients and one C41 client.


----------



## Grafixguy (Mar 15, 2008)

No serious problems here. HS17, 2 C61K clients, and 2 wireless clients.

If you can get wired clients you'll be better off, especially if they're in use a lot and they're not near the HS17. I have one in my office that disconnects on occasion. Would drive me crazy if it was on my main TV.

The wired clients are just as good as any of the DVRs I've had in the last ten years.


----------

